# Removing Lava Rock



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

I am looking for ideas/suggestions.

The former owners put in red lava rock and white and grey river pebbles over black plastic in about 1973. They then punched holes in the plastic whereever they planted shrubs. And the plastic is not in good shape anymore. We are wanting to get rid of the rocks and put in a lawn and some flower/tree beds. 

I built a 1.5x3 foot screen and have been screening about 3 shovels at a time over the wheelbarrow. This is killing my back. And, I'm having to pick out the river rock/pebbles pretty much individually. Not fun.

I've seen a "rockvac" mentioned in a forum but haven't found it for rent yet in the Oakland /East Bay area. If you know of one in the area that I can rent, I am all ears.

I am also all ears for any other suggestions you can offer. Thanks.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Unless you are saving the rock, why not just shovel it into a wheel barrow and cart it away. You can always get some top soil to fill in the area. I have some left over stone, I store it in a pile out of the way, probably never use it but its there.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 12, 2009)

I am with dude. Shovel the bulk of it up and then use a shopvac if you miss any. Of just use a shopvac to get it all.


----------

